# Hrbt flukencroakers



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Sundown flounder and the horses


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

i caught some of them fat croakers the other day (fat).....:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Ya'll must be on the Norfolk side, huh? Me and my bud caught some trout, croaker and FAT flounder on the Hampton side yesterday! Slow at first, then picked up!


----------

